# $75 Sony Eat Pray Love edition pocket reader



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I found this deal on eBay and thought I would pass it on...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-Reader-PRS-300SC-EPL-Pocket-LE-Bundle-NEW_W0QQitemZ270718726925QQcategoryZ294QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7786995383823889440


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I received my Pocket reader today. OMG it is sooo small!  I ordered a skin from decal girl because gelaskins doesnt carry for this reader.  Ordered Rendezvous.  I will post pics when the skin is on.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That is an awesome deal and if I didn't have one, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> That is an awesome deal and if I didn't have one, I'd jump on it.


I did just jump on it...I've missed my Sony 300 and have been looking for a deal on eBay for a used 350 (figured I should move "up") - but this is an offer I couldn't refuse, especially since it's new. I'd seen this bundle when it was offered by Sony and loved the cover, don't care that much about the books, but I'll take 'em...if the coupons are still even good. 
Think this means my nook will be going up for sale....


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The coupons still work, I downloaded both books for free.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When I bought mine I bought the Breast Cancer (pink) bundle.  The coupon for the two books did not work and according to the coupon, it was not expired.  I called Sony and after jumping through a few hoops (I had to scan my coupon and send them a copy of it) they finally applied a credit to my account for the total of the two books.  YAY!


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

I ordered one. Thanks !


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I checked on it thinking I could give it as a gift, but it is last years Model 300 Pocket Reader.  No Touch screen and no way to have both ePub and pdf Overdrive files on it at the same time.  Think I'll wait for the Model 350 to go on sale sometime.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

I already ordered one. I don't understand ePub and pdf Overdrive files mean. Will it hold books from sony and library at the same time?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I admit I do not understand the not holding both either.  I am giving mine to a friends daughter as the font max size was an issue for me.

Monchichi, if you get yours and are not happy with it, it is returnable to Wolf and another camera shop locally.  They sent me a receipt from that shop and I called our local shop to ask.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Monchhichi said:


> I already ordered one. I don't understand ePub and pdf Overdrive files mean. Will it hold books from sony and library at the same time?


Yes. It just can't handle having pdf and ePub on it at the same time, I think. I don't like pdf files so I avoid them, especially on the small screen of the 300. I never used Overdrive books on the 300 I had before (didn't realize then that I could access libraries outside my area). It'll be interesting to try it this time around. But I've never had luck with pdf Overdrive files on the nook, so I don't see messing with them on the Sony.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks , for answering my questions. KindleChickie sorry it didn't work for you. If it don't work for me I will pass it on to a niece. It's nice to have someone to pass it on to.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Most of the Overdrive Libraries that I use have almost half of the books in pdf and the rest in ePub.  To use the Sony 300 would mean that half of the Library books would not be able to be read with the reader.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine arrived today - scared me for a bit - when I turned it on to check if it was charged, it was showing it was showing half-charged and was on the home page.  Then it went to some type of test page, like it had been tested at the factory or the clearance center but was left on that page.  (Something I'd never seen before on my old 300.)  I couldn't get off that page until I chose one of the selections - then I got a blank page and couldn't get anything else.  And it wouldn't show up as a drive on the computer when it was connected via USB.  Yikes!  

I ended up finding directions for doing a hard reset after letting it charge for 40 minutes (at which point it did show up as a drive and the screen came back on, so apparently the battery was actually low).  And now it seems to be just fine.  Fully charged with some books on it.  I'd forgotten how much I like the small form factor.   The cute cover is a bonus.  And the coupon code worked - not sure I'll ever read them but I've got them.   Thanks again for the heads up, Kindlechickie!


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Meemo, mine has do not disconnect . I charged it the light went out. I loaded the 2 free books. I just disconnected it anyway. Hopefully it will be ok. I like the size. I don't like the hassle compared to kindle.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you are referring to this problem: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78529

Where you can't have Adobe DRM PDF/EPub on the reader at the same time. You have to read them one at a time, and if accidentally put both format type in the reader then you have to remove them from the reader, and make sure you only have one type of format.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Zero,
I was never able to get the Sony 505/600/300 to read the Overdrive PDFs at all.  It only worked with ePub for me.  From the information and reviews on the new 350, Sony fixed the problem, but there never seem to be firmware updates for older models.  Sony just makes you buy a new model each year if you want improvements.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Monchhichi said:


> Meemo, mine has do not disconnect . I charged it the light went out. I loaded the 2 free books. I just disconnected it anyway. Hopefully it will be ok. I like the size. I don't like the hassle compared to kindle.


If you ejected it first it should be fine. Just a FYI - if you find you want a wall charger for it, you can find Sony Playstation wall chargers for it really cheap on eBay - no need to pay for an expensive (+/- $20) Sony Reader wall charger. Something like this is what you want:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Home-Wall-Charger-AC-Power-Adapter-Cord-Sony-PSP-/380283192303?pt=Video_Games_Accessories&hash=item588aa503ef

On thing that's really nice on the Sony readers is setting up collections - you use the Reader software and do it on the computer with the reader connected - much faster since you aren't using the Kindle keyboard. Depends on how many books you have on it of course - I have quite a few freebies I'd picked up.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Meemo, thanks for the information. I have a playstation charger.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

luvshihtzu said:


> Zero,
> I was never able to get the Sony 505/600/300 to read the Overdrive PDFs at all. It only worked with ePub for me. From the information and reviews on the new 350, Sony fixed the problem, but there never seem to be firmware updates for older models. Sony just makes you buy a new model each year if you want improvements.


Yeah...they seem to want you to upgrade to fix a problem they know about. Although back with the Sony 500, they did upgrade that units firmware to be able to read ePub, but you did have to send that back to them. They have great products, but I think this time around I am enjoying my Kindles more than the Sony. I was really disappointed at how much glare the 600 had and didn't even think of going that route.


----------

